# crush interior



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10 (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: iam looking sum interior for my car sum red and white crush or where can i get sum !!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

say no to crushed velvet


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

They stopped making it at least the good kind


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 24 2009, 03:06 AM~13089917
> *say no to crushed velvet
> *


x2


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 23 2009, 07:06 PM~13089917
> *say no to crushed velvet
> *


x3


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Feb 23 2009, 07:06 PM~13089917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:machinegun: :twak: :banghead: :guns: :buttkick: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Feb 25 2009, 07:45 PM~13107951
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :banghead:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13089917
> *say no to crushed velvet
> *


X2


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACKLOWRIDERS10_@Feb 23 2009, 05:03 PM~13089869
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: iam looking sum interior for my car sum red and white crush or where can i get sum !!!!!!!!
> *


post pics of the coffin when done :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 05:41 AM~13136410
> *:nosad:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Feb 28 2009, 09:30 PM~13141102
> *post pics of the coffin when done :biggrin:
> *



is that a bad thing?

stock interiors is for 100 point cars, tweed is for sport truckers, leather is for rich people, and coffin guts are for LOWRIDERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 4 2009, 05:15 AM~13171301
> *is that a bad thing?
> 
> stock interiors is for 100 point cars, tweed is for sport truckers, leather is for rich people, and coffin guts are for LOWRIDERS!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


But not with crushed velvet  A good button tuck interior has the tufted velvet, which actually looks good :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 4 2009, 08:49 AM~13175617
> *But not with crushed velvet
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 3 2009, 07:15 PM~13171301
> *is that a bad thing?
> 
> stock interiors is for 100 point cars, tweed is for sport truckers, leather is for rich people, and coffin guts are for LOWRIDERS!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i like the crushed velvet :biggrin: 
but who really cares its your car do what ever you like not what everyone else likes, your car will end up looking like they're cars haha :roflmao:


----------



## jst4u2c (Jan 14, 2006)

i agree with the last guy it ur shit do it like u whant , hell i got a 1996 dodge neon all done up n purple and white crush and shit ive won best interior like 4 times. i will send u apm i can help u out hommie on the crush.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

homie was just tryin to find out if anyone knew a place that he could get some.....trust me, i know alotta people think that crushed velvet looks shitty,and everyone has their own opinion just as everyone has their own taste, but you haven't seen what this interior is going to look like, and you won't.... until it comes out in a mag :thumbsup:


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Sweet_Baby_Girl_@Mar 8 2009, 01:32 PM~13217041
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 3 2009, 10:15 PM~13171301
> *is that a bad thing?
> 
> stock interiors is for 100 point cars, tweed is for sport truckers, leather is for rich people, and coffin guts are for LOWRIDERS!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TRU.....


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Mar 6 2009, 08:41 AM~13199832
> *i like the crushed velvet :biggrin:
> but who really cares its your car do what ever you like not what everyone else likes, your car will end up looking like they're cars haha :roflmao:
> *


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 9 2009, 12:16 PM~13223581
> *TRU.....
> *


  I agree!!


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo (Sep 10, 2007)

It reallly depends on the color! Reds and purple look ridiculous.

On the other hand, have any of you seen a white, or cream one done? Fu**n bad ass, but keeping it clean, would be a bitch.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

MAN TAKE IT FROM ME IF U BUILD YOUR CAR BASED ON OTHER PEOPLES OPINION IT WILL BE A NEVER ENDING PROJECT, & AND U WONT LIKE THE END RESULTS TRUST ME HOMIE I MISSED THE WHOLE SUMMER OF 91 LISTENING TO OTHER PEOPLES ADVICE ON MY BUILD ,I KEPT CHANGING THE CAR UP DURING THE BUILD UP BECAUSE SOME BODY SAYS I SHOULD DO THIS OR THAT & THEY WERE NOT HATEN THEY OWNED FULL OUT SHOW CARS BUT MINE WAS TO BE A CLEAN STREET CAR. SO DO YOUR THANG HOMIE ITS YOUR CAR & YOUR MONEY.


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Mar 7 2009, 07:18 PM~13212266
> *homie was just tryin to find out if anyone knew a place that he could get some.....trust me, i know alotta people think that crushed velvet looks shitty,and everyone has their own opinion just as everyone has their own taste, but you haven't seen what this interior is going to look like, and you won't.... until it comes out in a mag :thumbsup:
> *


TRUE


----------

